# Dennis Kucinich loses primary



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The fucking lawn gnome lost the primary...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/03/06/one-loser-no-closers









fuckin guys wife is smokin hot..holy crap!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Good riddance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He is either hung like a horse or has a bank account ....mmmm? which could it be?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> He is either hung like a horse or has a bank account ....mmmm? which could it be?


Power is an aphrodisiac to many females.....why do you think cops do so well with women?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Power is an aphrodisiac to many females.....why do you think cops do so well with women?


 I was thinking its because you provide copious amounts of alcohol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I was thinking its because you provide copious amounts of alcohol


That never hurts.


----------

